# Engine problems



## 2008SpecV (Jan 3, 2017)

I've got a 2008 Spec V and have started having acceleration issues for the past couple months. Everything will be fine and then the car will randomly drop to 2500 RPM and will lose a lot of acceleration for the rest of the drive. It usually happens about 25-35 minutes into the drive. When I come to a stop and try to accelerate, the RPMs will be very jumpy and even then, the acceleration is very poor for a car with 200 HP. But, when I turn the car off and back on, it returns to normal as if nothing was wrong but usually returns. There's no check engine light and no codes (I have a code reader). HELP!


----------

